# What years For the best gaggia



## Notbefore11 (Mar 11, 2016)

Apologies if this has already been asked but most people say an older gaggia classic would be best but I don't know what years are best and what serial numbers. I know 2015 has a bad reputation but beyond that...

many thanks

John


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Philips bought Gaggia in 2009, I cant remember what year they started changing things but ideally you want one in good condition from before Philips started messing with it.

I think some other members do have a bit more specific info on the serial numbers and things.


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

Are the newest models ~2017 steel or aluminum boilers?


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

ChiangMaiKevin said:


> Are the newest models ~2017 steel or aluminum boilers?


 Stainless steel boilers for Post 2015. Easy to tell with the switches. Rocker switch array with pilot lights on the bottom for aluminum boilers and push button switch array with pilot lights on top for stainless steel boilers.


----------



## coffeeblog (Dec 9, 2015)

I bought a 2003 model on eBay almost 2 years ago, £100, immaculate condition. I modded the wand, other than that the only other thing I did was swap the rubber group gasket after about 18 months as it was leaking quite badly. I swapped the shower screen while I was at it as they're only about £6.

I've got some serious use out of it over nearly 2 years. At times pulling shots then steaming milk 5-10 times in a row, for latte art training and to fuel my weekend blogging sessions ;-). So I'm mega impressed by the ones they made (in Milan I believe) in 2003.

Saeco owned Gaggia since 99, but from what I can gather it was after 2009 (2010 I think) that production was moved out of Milan after Phillips bought Saeco. I don't think they're built to last as long these days, although some of the changes in the build may be improvements in terms of performance, bigger stainless boiler replacing the tiny Aluminium one for example.

I'd have to spend some time using a newer one to develop an educated opinion, but my opinion of the pre 2009/2010 machines is they're amazing for the used price (around £100).


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

The new models sold can depend on where you are located... In the EU the stainless steel boiler/off timer/push button model... In the US and here in Asia they still sell the aluminum boiler/rocker button model...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

There's a thread here that goes into the dofferences of the pre2015 classics.

The larger solenoid of the earlier pre-phillips machines can be fitted into the later Romanian machines if you have one & find it causing you problems.


----------



## Rj_d2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks this thread has been helpful BUT i'm Still confused lol!


----------

